# Canon Press event on may 31st



## Apop (May 10, 2013)

http://photorumors.com/2013/05/10/canon-press-event-on-may-31st/

would be nice if it is the 70d announcement!


----------



## Menace (May 10, 2013)

Maybe 70D - that would be nice. More likely its another printer.


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 10, 2013)

Canon will announce that from now on their cameras and lenses will only be leased to users on a pay-per-month basis.


----------



## ksagomonyants (May 10, 2013)

rpiotr01 said:


> Canon will announce that from now on their cameras and lenses will only be leased to users on a pay-per-month basis.



It's a good one  I hope it does include free upgrades to a newer camera too


----------



## Tanja (May 10, 2013)

ksagomonyants said:


> rpiotr01 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon will announce that from now on their cameras and lenses will only be leased to users on a pay-per-month basis.
> ...



nope you will only get a new lens cap every 12 month.....


----------



## TeenTog (May 10, 2013)

> nope you will only get a new lens cap every 12 month.....




Although that really would be nice.....


----------



## Tanja (May 10, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> > nope you will only get a new lens cap every 12 month.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same as with adobe.. some people are easy to please.... ;D


----------



## Skulker (May 10, 2013)

Tanja said:


> ksagomonyants said:
> 
> 
> > rpiotr01 said:
> ...



That will be fine as long as its a pinchy one ;D


----------



## scrup (May 12, 2013)

It's just and excuse to get people to Amsterdam.


----------



## silvestography (May 12, 2013)

Apop said:


> http://photorumors.com/2013/05/10/canon-press-event-on-may-31st/
> 
> would be nice if it is the 70d announcement!



I just saw somewhere that the 70d is now expected in early june, so we can be hopeful.


----------



## M.ST (May 12, 2013)

This is the announcement for the 70D and a new Powershot with APS-C sensor and Digic 6 (bigger as the S100 but not the G2X.


----------



## Tanja (May 12, 2013)

silvestography said:


> Apop said:
> 
> 
> > http://photorumors.com/2013/05/10/canon-press-event-on-may-31st/
> ...



no new DSLR announcement before august.


----------



## Tom W (May 12, 2013)

What I'd like to see (but probably won't) announced...

A 70D with greater pixel density than the 7D, and lower noise.
A pancake lens similar in size to the 40/2.8, perhaps in APS-C, around 20-22 mm. (thinking for the SL1 here)
A pocketable large-sensor camera, similar to the S-100, but with a faster lens and APS-C sensor. Needs to be able to contract the lens so that it'll fit in a shirt pocket.

Hey, a guy can dream, right?


----------



## RGF (May 12, 2013)

Let's if other regions have announcements. If major camera announcement, I expect it would be announced in multiple locations


----------



## silvestography (May 12, 2013)

Tanja said:


> silvestography said:
> 
> 
> > Apop said:
> ...



Yeah, I've seen that pop up on several other sites due to the cashback program released in Germany leading up to the end of July. That said, I've also seen rumors of a mid-june announcement, and I don't see it unfeasible that canon might announce the 70d earlier (why not the 31st?) and have it be available at the end of July. 

I guess we're all just wishing in the end...


----------



## hamada (May 28, 2013)

so i guess the CR guys are not able to get more infos?

only 3 days... i hope it´s not only a printer announcement.


----------



## Sella174 (May 29, 2013)

Doesn't matter if they have it or not, Canon _*must*_ announce a small 30~34mm EF-S prime (for the 100D) and the 60D/7D replacement ... 'cause the natives are getting restless.


----------



## zim (May 29, 2013)

*must* .....ROTFL ;D


----------



## Sella174 (May 29, 2013)

Yes, "_*must*_" (you forgot the italics). I may only be one, but (a) whether or not I buy the 100D (or any other APS-C camera) depends largely on whether or not Canon comes up with a small EF-S prime to match; and (b) the 60D/7D replacement is now so long overdue and horrendously under-spec'ed compared to the Nikon, Panasonic and Olympus offerings that neither they (the 60D and the 7D) nor the 6D is a viable option for me (singular, one).


----------



## bseitz234 (May 29, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Yes, "_*must*_" (you forgot the italics). I may only be one, but (a) whether or not I buy the 100D (or any other APS-C camera) depends largely on whether or not Canon comes up with a small EF-S prime to match; and (b) the 60D/7D replacement is now so long overdue and horrendously under-spec'ed compared to the Nikon, Panasonic and Olympus offerings that neither they (the 60D and the 7D) nor the 6D is a viable option for me (singular, one).



I will say, I don't quite understand why Canon still hasn't made any competition for the likes of sigma's 30 DC HSM...


----------



## insanitybeard (May 29, 2013)

I would also like to see some compact wide/standard EF-S primes! What are the chances? I've got some coins here somewhere... I'll just go and flip 'em! (the same coins that form the basis of my lens fund... i.e, minimal to non existent :'( )


----------



## zim (May 29, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> Yes, "_*must*_" (you forgot the italics). I may only be one, but (a) whether or not I buy the 100D (or any other APS-C camera) depends largely on whether or not Canon comes up with a small EF-S prime to match; and (b) the 60D/7D replacement is now so long overdue and horrendously under-spec'ed compared to the Nikon, Panasonic and Olympus offerings that neither they (the 60D and the 7D) nor the 6D is a viable option for me (singular, one).




So on the 31th they must announce a small 30~34mm EF-S prime (for the 100D) and the 60D upgrade (70D) or a 7D upgrade (7D2) or what happens?

sorry forgot the bold, italics and underline that time :

can't see the 70D being very exciting but when the 7D2 finally appears I think it may just be something very special, not on the 31st though


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2013)

I think it will be Canon announcing it's first 3D printer.... and it probably comes with the file to print a 70D body and a 1200F5.6 lens....


----------



## Sella174 (May 30, 2013)

zim said:


> ... or what happens?



Me go spend dinero elseplace ... Canon revenue one atto-percent less ...


----------



## Don Haines (May 31, 2013)

I KNOW!!!!

On May 31 Canon will announce that the month of May will be discontinued and replaced with the month of June.

And in camera related news..... (cue crickets).....


----------



## hamada (May 31, 2013)

so what is it?

business time on this friday is over soon, in europe... and still no sign of an announcement?


----------



## Don Haines (May 31, 2013)

hamada said:


> so what is it?
> 
> business time on this friday is over soon, in europe... and still no sign of an announcement?



As was said yesterday.... _And in camera related news..... (cue crickets)....._


----------



## Sella174 (May 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ... (cue crickets) ...



I believe even the crickets have left the building, horribly depressed.


----------



## Pieces Of E (May 31, 2013)

Canon has just announced that they haven't made up their minds on whether to actually develop a firmware update for the EOS-M.


----------



## zim (Jun 1, 2013)

….. and the tumbleweed rolls silently on

Finger on the pulse as ever M.ST

Seriously though did anyone really expect a big announcement given that this rumour was only for the Netherlands


----------



## infared (Jun 1, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I think it will be Canon announcing it's first 3D printer.... and it probably comes with the file to print a 70D body and a 1200F5.6 lens....



3D Printer? Will it come with the gun-making software?


----------



## RGF (Jun 1, 2013)

a non-event? So what else is new?


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 1, 2013)

infared said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I think it will be Canon announcing it's first 3D printer.... and it probably comes with the file to print a 70D body and a 1200F5.6 lens....
> ...



It could be quite the press event.....
Canon unveils 3D printer
Canon prints gun with 3D printer
Canon shoots themselves in the foot.....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 1, 2013)

Canondoes not make announcements for new cameras, or much of anything else on Fridays. This was a unbelievable rumor from the beginning.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 1, 2013)

*Get Smart*.... Canon does not "leak" information. They use the latest technology to *Control* information. Any discussions of new bodies are subject to the highest security and only conducted under the *Cone-Of-Silence*, out of fear of if the competition found out, *Kaos* would happen.


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

Ha ha ha ;D Good one Don.


----------



## DJL329 (Jun 2, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



ROFL! Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 2, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...



You can't take these things seriously.... If you believed every rumour and all the speculation you would go crazy. I figure that what happens, happens. And when something does get announced you have months to wait before it is available, so why get worked up into a frenzy.


----------



## pwp (Jun 2, 2013)

rpiotr01 said:


> Canon will announce that from now on their cameras and lenses will only be leased to users on a pay-per-month basis.


+1 That's funny.  
But who is to say that this will not be the future? The future is a big place. 

-PW


----------



## zim (Jun 2, 2013)

_'The future is a big place'_

Awe, I like the 
now to find a picture that fits the words....


----------

